# R15-500 replacement power supply?



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

Where can I buy a replacement power supply for an R15-500?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

WalkGood said:


> Where can I buy a replacement power supply for an R15-500?


You cant.

First, you would need to make sure you box is owned and not leased. Then you would need to find another -500 that is also owned. Then swap away.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

Any idea why no one makes a replacement?

Also is there any where that will REPAIR an R15-500 power supply?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Its old tech now...I'm sure you'll be able to find a working R15 that someone will part with so you can use it a parts....these were never meant to be customer serviceable devices.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have an R15 that I will ship for $35. PM if interested.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I have an R15 that I will ship for $35. PM if interested.


Argghhh! I *just* bought an R15-500 off eBay! I paid $35 plus $12 for shipping.

Hopefully the power supply will actually work for me. And if the hard drive works, I'll have a back up drive to use for something.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

Transplanted the power supply from the R15-500 I bought off eBay. Now I am up and running with my original receiver and all is good.

Weird though, it actually seems like all channels now are a bit brighter (no changes to TV settings). Could it be that the old power supply was causing the video signal to be darker?


With the eBay receiver I also got a remote which is in very good condition. My old remote was/is well worn sometimes had to press CHANNEL button a few times before it would send a signal. Replacement works like new.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

I found a company that will repair the power supply of pretty much anything. They specifically say they can repair the power supply from an R15-500 - model # PU313I. They will perform testing and a quote for FREE. However their minimum charge for repairs is $250.00!!! :eek2:

http://www.acsindustrial.com/repair-catalog/item-18254.html

_Please Note: At ACS, the repair evaluation and repair quote is FREE. Once approved, there is a minimum repair charge of $250 for each item we repair. _


----------

